# camo painted hellfire



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*winter camo---i painted my Hellfire with my air brush----take alook---------------------------------------sb-------some other FoxPro's*_


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks really awesome! Wish I had the money to buy an e-call.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow... looking really nice, Skip!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks great, and the rich get richer!! HA !!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

WOW! You are talented. They look great.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some nice looking calls there Skip !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok SB I gots ta axe, how long does it take you to go hunting, deciding which call to take? LOL had to--inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very, very nice paint jobs there SB......


----------

